# trace sw4024??



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Any one ever had or used this inverter. we are changing over from 12 volt to 24 volt this summer and this is one we are considering. any other 24 volt inverters out there with battery chargers that are good? than ks sis


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

That's what I have. Works good. Use it (and a 10kw gen) to charge battery bank when the sun doesn't shine. No complaints, but there was a time in the past that Trace seemed to have more than their share of problems. Is it a used one? Current models are labeled Xantrex.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Things to think about.
That model is very shortly being discontinued for a 'new ' version.
xantrex is super strict about repairing their products. You must send it UPS($$$) to a authorized repair guy.
It is common to spend $500 for simple repairs.
I have had units that I could have 'fixed' . .if I could have gotten the 'parts' . . . but no, I was forced to send them out.
Not happy about that.........
Nearby lighnting strikes can Zap you........don't ask me how I know.........

That said, many many of that model are out in the field working ok.

I haven't installed a xantrex product for a few years now . . .but rather Outback units. 
Also Magnum has good product.

Unless someone is "giving" you that unit (very low $$) consider the other options.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Our Trace Sw4024 is nearing 10 years old. It was the best available when we got it, but now I would look at some of the Outback units, too. We have had damage from lightning nearby, but revised our grounding connections and have had no problems since.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

WisJim said:


> We have had damage from lightning nearby, but revised our grounding connections and have had no problems since.


I am grounded to a copper water line that runs about 150" underground. Would you elaborate a little on your grounding statement?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Explorer said:


> I am grounded to a copper water line that runs about 150" underground. Would you elaborate a little on your grounding statement?



I had inadvertently grounded 2 parts of the system to seperate grounds and this allowed current flow due to nearby lightning strick to come in an the AC line and ground through a circuit board in the inverter. I removed the 2nd ground, and tied all grounds together (the way I should have to start with) and have had no further problems, although I still get lightning induced surges on the windmill side of the system that sometimes affects the controls of the windgenerator, but hasn't bothered the inverter again.

Grounding is a bit more complex than it first appears when you have PVs, wind generator, inverter, AC grid, etc. Interestingly, my lightning problems have all been either telephone line related (cordless phones and computer modems receiving lightning damage) or surges over the AC grid connections (inverter damage).


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the additional info. I have had surge problems with both my AC and phone lines. (I live in the country.) I eliminated my phone and now use cell phones for internet and verbal. Also, I have surge suppressers on all outlets with devices I wish to protect (Mainly motors and electronics.) So far, for the past year, this seems to be working. My solar and AC is completely separated from each other so I have not seen any ground loops yet.


----------



## Ed_Stanton (Dec 28, 2004)

I've also used this model SW 4024 quite sucessfully. I bought it used and it's served me well for 4+ years now. It apparently isn't THE most efficient at inverting out there today, but it is a bit older technology. My biggest peeve with it, is that mine is the older SW version that does not have an internal memory battery for storing all the input menu information. So when I shut down the inverter for system maintenance or when going away for long periods of time, I have to input all of my charge and set point settings again. I keep a list beside the unit, so it's faster now, but still a small annoyance. The next version has a built in battery menu backup. The menu options are pretty vast and took me a bit to remember them all to figure out what I wanted and didn't want to input and the end box for adding wires and controlling outside units like a generator for auto starting is a bit cramped and hard to see into. Look in there, figure it out first and attach wiring BEFORE you install the inverter into a cramped space.

I'd recommend it if you got it for a very good price. If the price is not good, then look at the other above recommendations?


----------

